# A Day at the Office



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I R paperwate






I R writes chex
Dey not lets me plays office. I sad with munkey.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Do they do taxes Lucile?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well since you asked Dave, we started with taxes--thus the pencil. We can change it if we don't like the results. Jethro is really good on the adding machine and filing. Rosie prefers to nap and give advice.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww...love the pictures!!! I also like that pretty stained glass piece in the background.
Do you grow orchids too??


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hahaha..yes, Havs are really good at taking naps aren't they??!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Jethro is in charge of the orchids, but I supervise. This is their third blooming.

I felt the need for a little fun today. I have had a bad year so far. Spent the week before last in the hospital, worked or trying to work on closing the books for 2012, then last weekend my sister died. I nearly took to bed, but the children made me get up and protect the work I had done on the books, so a little fun. Of course this is Jethro helping me file. He has been so good for Rosie. They play all day until they nap--then play some more. Rosie is acting like a puppy again and they are eating me out of house and home. They take turns eating cat food and dog food.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry to hear of your recent issues Lucile. That's when pets can help immensely . Better days ahead.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, so sorry to hear about the year you are having so far. And about the loss of your sister. Best wishes for better days ahead for you. Adorable office 'help'!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry, Lucile, to hear how your year has started. Having great office helpers like you have will make things better in no time. Hang in there.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Adorable pictures!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm sorry Lucile, I hope you got all the bad out of the way and the rest of the year will be smooth sailing.

Great office helpers! Rosie looks mad that she's not writing the checks.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

She is mad because Jethro got a raise and she didn't. But I caught her sleeping on the job.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that, Lucille. I'm sorry for the loss of your sister. Before I even read that, I thought that your photos looked so peaceful and healing. The beautiful blooming orchid against the stained glass with sun streaming through, and the backlit green leaves that seem to vibrate with life -- what a great space! Your cute and funny pets are the icing on the cake. I do hope that you find peace and healing and fun as time goes on.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh Lucille, I am so very sorry for your loss ((HUGS))

good to see your fur babies keeping you young at heart and entertained!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Jethro looks like a fine administrative assistant. Maybe Rosie can answer the phones?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> She is mad because Jethro got a raise and she didn't. But I caught her sleeping on the job.


 I thought she looked mad it reminded me of a look I would get from my kids when they couldn't get there own way. She is wanting workman's comp because her human daddy left the garbage for her to eat and she feels unappreciated for all the hard labor it takes napping. She also told me that she loves you soooooo much. And will try hard to make you feel better.


----------

